# viagra



## smikey211 (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if viagra will show up in a drug screen?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 3, 2005)

haha...why would it???  "im sorry sir, but we can't hire you because you take viagra" haha.


----------



## smikey211 (Oct 3, 2005)

More worried about probation...... They are idiots and would violate for any controlled substance without a script


----------



## tee (Oct 3, 2005)

Im sure if they tested for it, it would show up. I have never heard of a clinic ever testing for it though. I know what you mean about getting an idiot that would like to get a feather in his cap for revoking your probation, but I would bet that you would be fine with Viagara. Besides, its not a controlled substance its a prescription medication.


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 3, 2005)

*free samples*

You can get free samples for viagara from any doctor.  I wouldn't worry about that one

cheers and welcome to the board


Nitrateman


----------

